# gobby madam



## ZuzaB

Cześc wszystkim!. Mam mały problem z przetłumaczeniem zwrotu, który pojawił sie w jednym z brytyjskich seriali. Jest to rozmowa dwóch kobitek, które za sobą nie przepadają:

-Any chance you could stop being a bossy cow.
-Only if you could stop being *a gobby madam.  *

Chodzi mi tu dokładniej o okreslenie "Gobby madam"? Czy ktoś ma może jakieś sugestie jak można to przetłumaczyć na polski?


----------



## NotNow

W St. Zj., _gobby_ oznacza _gruby_.


----------



## ZuzaB

Tu chyba chodzi o coś innego. Chyba o to, że ta osoba jest kłótliwa, albo pyskata albo coś w tym stylu. Ale dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź.


----------



## Rusak963

ZuzaB said:


> Tu chyba chodzi o coś innego. Chyba o to, że ta osoba jest kłótliwa, albo pyskata albo coś w tym stylu. Ale dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź.



To może chodzi ci o 'gabby'? http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gabby


----------



## BezierCurve

W Irlandii popularne jest określenie "gift of the gab" (= dar, który posiada "krasomówca", albo po prostu "mocny w gębie"), z tym, że "gab" widziałem kilkakrotnie spelowane jak "gob". 

Przymiotnik "gabby" oznacza faktycznie osobę mającą wiele do powiedzenia, więc myślę, że ZuzaB ma tutaj rację. Kontekst też na to wskazuje.

PS: Przepraszam, Rusak963, napisałem tego posta zaraz po tobie.


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> W Irlandii popularne jest określenie "gift of the gab" (= dar, który posiada "krasomówca", albo po prostu "mocny w gębie"), z tym, że "gab" widziałem kilkakrotnie *spelowane* jak "gob".



Bezier, zlituj się.


----------



## Cynthia F

I don't understand if this has been cleared up by the other explanations - so if I'm repeating anyone else I'm sorry. Also apologies it's not in Polish.

Gobby - common British slang - someone who's very outspoken and opinionated. Someone who always has something to say on ANY subject, and usually likes the last word in any discussion!

Gob is slang for mouth.

Someone like Sharon Osborne _could_ be said to be a "gobby cow". 

Gift of the "gab" - has a meaning of someone who has a way with words in Br Eng - so a charmer, a wordsmith. So not quite the same thing.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I don't know the Polish equivalent, but I guess it'll be something like "pyskaty". 


Gobby ~ mouthy


----------



## majlo

I don't think _pyskaty _works here. I would say the closest Polish equivalent is _wygadany_.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Wygadany has often quite positive meaning close to eloquent. I'd opt for "wyszczekany" or something  along those lines.


----------



## majlo

I've often heard _wygadany _used in a pejorative meaning, but I do agree that _wyszczekany _would be a good choice too.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks for explaining that difference, Cynthia!

In that case I suppose that "wyszczekana" is the best choice. Another option could be "gderliwa", I guess.

PS.: I tak już tysiące rodaków "spelują" zamiast literować, to tylko kwestia czasu


----------



## miguell

Może _gadatliwy_?


----------



## kknd

broń cię panie boże dalej „spelować” (przecież można po prostu _pisać_), no chyba, że ma to związek ze „speluną” – wtedy proszę bardzo!


----------



## BezierCurve

No dobra, nie będę. Ale to nowe zjawisko (irlandzki polski i angielski polski mianowicie) powinno w koncu uzyskać status podobny do np. Australian English, czyż nie powinno?


----------

